# Mink Oil and Shining Shoes



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I had a question that wasn't really covered in the AACD. I'm going to put some mink oil on two pairs of my shoes and shine them. I was wondering if it matters which comes first. One pair I've shined already, and the other I haven't. Should I shine the other pair first before the oil? Or does it not matter.

Also, should there be some length of time between shining or applying the mink oil and then performing the opposite?

Thanks


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

magogian said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I had a question that wasn't really covered in the AACD. I'm going to put some mink oil on two pairs of my shoes and shine them. I was wondering if it matters which comes first. One pair I've shined already, and the other I haven't. Should I shine the other pair first before the oil? Or does it not matter.
> 
> ...


Forgive me for not answering the question you asked, but *do NOT put mink oil* on any pair of shoes that you ever hope to have polished again. I have used it, and it is not suitable for anything other than serious, heavy-duty boots and shoes, such as hunting boots, that you will not mind having a permenantly darkened, greasy and dull finished appearance.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Heh okay, thanks, that is good to know!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

magogian:

You're not a new commer to the Forum so I have to assume that you've read the articles on the Home Page such as The Perfect Shoe Shine:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/perfect_shoeshine.htm

Mink oil is for moisture protection if necessary:
*Moisture protection* is a must. Mink oil will waterproof and preserve the shoe, but it can darken lighter shades of leathers. Silicone spray provides water protection and doesn't alter the color. Shoe care products are readily available at your local shoe repair, drug or grocery store. ​


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

but it is great for leather athletic shoes of all kinds. it protects water proofs and keeps the leather supple. just massage it in well with your fingers.

no i dont sell mink oil.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

a tailor said:


> but it is great for leather athletic shoes of all kinds. it protects water proofs and keeps the leather supple. just massage it in well with your fingers.
> 
> no i dont sell mink oil.


Hadn't thought of that use, I would think it would be helpful. Works well for its intended purpose, just wouldn't put it on a pair of dress shoes.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Andy said:


> magogian:
> 
> You're not a new commer to the Forum so I have to assume that you've read the articles on the Home Page such as The Perfect Shoe Shine:
> 
> ...


Andy,

Yes, I have your cd. But, it doesn't really address my questions--if it matters if I put one on before the other, time between applications of the two, etc.

I have a black dress shoe and a burgundy dress shoe. So, I guess it is safe for the black, and the burgundy is fairly dark, so I'm guessing that its okay as well?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Normally the mink oil goes on first, dries and then you can shine the shoes.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Magogian, I think you're missing the main point of some of the posts: don't put mink oil on dress shoes. Period. Just say no to mink oil for dress shoes! It not only darkens leather, but also makes subsequent polishing less effective in providing a good shine, and is _completely unnecessary_. You get all the waterproofness you need from using a wax-based polish (the stuff in the flat cans), either by itself or after a cream treatment.

One other thing: Andy's _Encyclopedia_ seems to advocate silicone-based treatments. From what I've read and experienced myself, anything with silicone is a big mistake with dress shoes (or even casual shoes). Again the proper maintenance treatment is conditioner/cream/polish, but no silicone. Mink oil and silicone-based products are appropriate for hiking, hunting, or work boots, as they do provide waterproofing. But _never_ for dress (particularly) or casual shoes.


----------



## magogian (Jul 2, 2008)

Roger, 

Okay, I had no idea that wax based polish also waterproofed.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I second the recommendation to stay away from mink oil. It really does make it a lot harder to get a decent shine on shoes after that.


----------



## fearoftrains (Jun 2, 2009)

*Shining with Saphir Renovateur - and using mink oil on cordovan*



JAGMAJ said:


> I second the recommendation to stay away from mink oil. It really does make it a lot harder to get a decent shine on shoes after that.


Does Saphir Renovateur, which contains mink oil, provide a decent shine? I've never used it. I do feel the need to do something to condition and moisturize my dress shoes, as they seem to dry out over time.

Also - any thoughts on using mink oil on cordovan? The last thing I want to do is dull the shine on my cordovans, but I also want to guard against drying out.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

fearoftrains said:


> Does Saphir Renovateur, which contains mink oil, provide a decent shine? I've never used it. I do feel the need to do something to condition and moisturize my dress shoes, as they seem to dry out over time.
> 
> Also - any thoughts on using mink oil on cordovan? The last thing I want to do is dull the shine on my cordovans, but I also want to guard against drying out.


Renovateur is not for a shine, it is for conditioning and softening stiff/older leather. I use it once a year on my shoes, followed by a cream and then a wax polish.

For your shell cordovan, you can use this sparingly to soften it, but you will still need to polish with good quality wax polish after it.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

fearoftrains said:


> Does Saphir Renovateur, which contains mink oil, provide a decent shine? I've never used it. I do feel the need to do something to condition and moisturize my dress shoes, as they seem to dry out over time.
> 
> Also - any thoughts on using mink oil on cordovan? The last thing I want to do is dull the shine on my cordovans, but I also want to guard against drying out.


I've never used the Saphir product, but have used saddle soap in combination with shoe creme for about 50 years. I am currently using Meltonian, and find it works well. I use both items only infrequently. Saddle soap both lightly cleans and moisturizes leather. Leather comes from the tannery with all the moisturizers it needs, but can dry out a bit over time. I've also found that wax polish can contribute to a dried out look if used very much.

I would hope that the occasional proper use of the two products I recommended, and deleting wax polish, would restore your shoes. If they're too far gone, a product like Renovateur might be needed, and while I have not used it, it seems very well regarded. However, mink oil does not make shoes shine. By itself, it dulls them. But as just one constituent in the Renovateur product, that product may well provide a basis to begin restoring a shine to your shoes.

*Do not use saddle soap on cordovan leather. *At one time Horween Leather, the people that make most cordovan used to participate in the forum. I believe they specifically recommended using Venetian Cream on their cordovan. But I could not find the specific posts with a search.

Frequent brushing with a good horsehair shoe brush is the best thing you can do for just about any smooth leather footwear. Give each shoe 5 or 10 swipes both right after removing them, and before putting them on. And insert decent wood shoe trees in shoes right after taking them off. Trees also go a long way to keeping your shoes and their leather in good condition.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Roger said:


> Magogian, I think you're missing the main point of some of the posts: don't put mink oil on dress shoes. Period. Just say no to mink oil for dress shoes! It not only darkens leather, but also makes subsequent polishing less effective in providing a good shine, and is _completely unnecessary_. ... Mink oil and silicone-based products are appropriate for hiking, hunting, or work boots, as they do provide waterproofing. But _never_ for dress (particularly) or casual shoes.


Here's a blog post by Nick Horween where he recommends neatsfoot oil (similar to mink oil) for chromexcel.

https://horween.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/chromexcel%C2%AE-2/
As the pix show, it's a matte leather that in heavy weights is great for hunting boots but isn't meant to get a glossy polish. I imagine you'd end up with an ugly, pasty mess if you tried. That's the kind of leather mink oil should be used on.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> Here's a blog post by Nick Horween where he recommends neatsfoot oil (similar to mink oil) for chromexcel.
> 
> https://horween.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/chromexcel®-2/
> As the pix show, it's a matte leather that in heavy weights is great for hunting boots but isn't meant to get a glossy polish. I imagine you'd end up with an ugly, pasty mess if you tried. That's the kind of leather mink oil should be used on.


I have one pair of shoes in Chromexcel and think it's great leather. I've had good success cleaning and polishing them with just the Meltonian saddle soap and horsehair brush. But if Nick says neatsfoot oil is the way to go, he knows, since he makes the leather.

As you noted, you're never going to get a high shine on Chromexcel since the leather comes stuffed full of oils and waxes from Horween. But it's great at staying soft, and while not water proof, it is great in the wet and is pretty much unaffected by water after they dry off.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the original question was about mink oil.
it keeps the leather soft and supple but does not shine. 
its great for my old guys walking shoes.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Think I'll stay with my shoe polish/wax that comes in the flat cans. I have never used "mink oil" and being a hunter/fisherman, etc. I've always used an initially greasy product called "sno-proof". It comes in a much larger flat can, goes on very greasy and after a few days, soaks into the leather, both water-proofing and softening. Works very well, though occasionally, if you put it on too heavy, all may not soak in around seams and then become a "catch-all" for leaves, twigs & other nature-related items. Oh, and most importantly, you can polish the shoe after the product soaks in (when the shoe no longer feels greasy).


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

In my experience using mink oil on footwear is not a good idea, especially in that there are alternatives such as Snow seal, Nikwax, Biwell, etc. The cobbler who repaired the rotted out stitching on a pair of Pivetta mountain boots attributed the deteriation to the cumulative effects of mink oil. 

I can't imagine using a waterproofing product intended for outdoor boots on dress shoes. The Rancourt website containd a recommendation for a product to use on chromexel leather.

I have used Saphir renovateur on dress shoes, followed by application of creme polish, either Meltonian or Saphir depending on the shoes involved. They polished up nicely. 

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

In the deep depths of my mind, I also vaguely remember hearing mink oil is not really mink oil. Is "mink oil" the brand name? If so, you may want to learn what the ingredients are.


----------

